
How you can use Facebook to track your friends’ sleeping habits (Open Sourced) - sqren
https://medium.com/@sqrendk/how-you-can-use-facebook-to-track-your-friends-sleeping-habits-505ace7fffb6
======
sqren
I have open source all necessary code, and it is available here:
[https://github.com/sqren/fb-sleep-stats](https://github.com/sqren/fb-sleep-
stats)

